# pooch test?



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Do u think she is bred the buck has been with them for 3 months now


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The pic is too blurry for me to see anything. Can you get another photo, maybe in natural light?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok I got another one.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a clueless guess....but I guess yes


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I say yes too...but I'm not a pro


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have another one


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Id say yes. The pooch test usually never fails.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks thats a relief. .. but it is alittle weird taking pictures of them back there lol


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

lol dont feel bad I feel like a goat wierdo when I see people driving by watching me straddling my does and taking pictures of their poochies. LMAO its embarrassing. My husband says i am harrassing them. By other doe whom i suspect is pregnant wont even let me touch her right side or anything. I think i felt something tonight, but she BIT ME, and I mean opened her mouth and went for my face bit me, but I managed to move and she grabbed a mouth full of hair. I may have to cut it now. shes being such a little WITCH....she never used to be so ugly before! so I had to let her go before i bit her back and made her hate me. lol She used to love getting scratchies on her back and between her hip bones, but now shes wild as can be. goat hormones. ugh. :shrug:


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

I vote yes


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yay! Thanks


----------

